# Maxon OD808 vs Digitech Bad Monkey, and a few others



## Leon (Oct 24, 2006)

i'll first note that both of these pedals are intended to be used infront of my Sovtek Mig 100H amp, which is currently still in the shop (the power transformer is shot, and the guy is trying to locate a new one). it's all tube, and since it sounds absolutely monstrous with my Boss DS-1, i decided to try out a few other distortion/overdrive pedals. i've currently got a Big Muff Pi (thanks Mykie!), the Maxon OD808 (thanks Jason!), the Bad Monkey (thanks Donnie!), and the DS-1 (thanks... uh... somebody!). however, i've only been able to try the Bad Monkey and Maxon out with my Nomad.





this poor bastard is in the shop. note the red glow coming from the little light. it didn't do that the last time i tried to turn it on  





"The Russian Rig" 

first impressions of the Big Muff Pi (MIR version, not the NYC one) are that it's definitely not my bag. it's a fuzz box that really kills the top end and hampers the mid range. the DS-1 is definitely a better pedal, and simply does something magical to the Sovtek to make it growl with a very full, fat but graceful tone.






first impressions of the Maxon and Bad Monkey are that they are quite subtle in what they do, which isn't something i was expecting. they may only appear to be subtle infront of my Nomad, though, and i can't wait to get them infront of that Sovtek. the Bad Monkey is pretty cool in that it offers Low and High EQ boost/cut knobs, whereas the Maxon only has a Balance and Tone. for the price, i don't think the Bad Monkey can be beat. the Maxon seems to be much smoother, and seems to push harder as well.

and, i suppose, while i'm at it... DOD Envelope Filter vs Dunlop modded Hendrix Wah

well, these are certainly two different things. both do the "wah" function, but the Envelope filter is an auto-wah type pedal. if you're playing some funky almost-porn type lines, and your hip is getting tired from all the girating and working your Wah, pick one of these up. it doesn't sound as full or as expressive as the Wah, but with some practice and patience getting to know the Sensitivity and Range knobs, it works wonders.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 24, 2006)

Leon, would you say that the muff is good for a really sludgey oldschool sabbath type stoner rock kinda thing? What exactly do they do?


----------



## Leon (Oct 24, 2006)

the Muff is definitely sludgey. my roommate, who is really into psychadelic type stuff, as well as old garage/sabbath type metal, really loves his. there is actually a really good Wikipedia page on the Big Muff, which has a listing of tunes utilizing it. the tones i was getting were closer to sounding like The Smashing Pumpkins examples, but weren't as full as what i hear on the album. though, i think i'll keep it around a bit, as i didn't have much time to experiment with it infront of it's intended home.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Muff


----------



## rummy (Oct 24, 2006)

I love my DOD envelope. I picked up a non-reissue on ebay. Although, it's been over a year since I had it in my chain.


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Oct 24, 2006)

Cool review, I bought a Bad Monkey a while ago and really like it. It definatley adds the tightness and extra oomph I was looking for, though I was considering buying the Maxon 808 to replace it just to have the original studio standard sound. How would you say they compare, does the Bad Monkey really hold its own, or is the 808 significantly better? Is it worth the extra $100?


----------



## Leon (Oct 25, 2006)

Kyle, in the limited time i've spent A/Bing the two, i'd say the Bad Monkey really holds up well, considering it's only a $40 pedal. i hope to get my Sovtek back soon, as it's a more powerful amp (100w all tube, and sweet lord is it LOUD  ), and i think the differences between the two pedals will be more pronounced.

at the lowish volumes that i've A/B'ed them, i can tell that the Maxon is smoother, and i think it has a little bit more push to it. tomorrow i'll have the time (and the lack of neighbors) to A/B them at higher volumes. i'll post up how it goes


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Im all for the Ibanez Tube Screamer! I LOVE that pedal!!


----------



## Leon (Oct 25, 2006)

i'd love to try one out, if anything, to compare it to the Maxon and Bad Monkey. do you know how it compares to either of those, or something else?


----------



## DSS3 (Oct 25, 2006)

The Maxon OD808 has mids so smooth it makes my head asplode.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Oct 25, 2006)

i just got my TS-808 reissue a few days ago. i love it. after using the bad monkey for almost a year i'd say it actually feels like it has a little more grind to add to the flavor. but in a good way. though i do like the seperate EQ controls on the bad monkey.

i put the TS in front of my 5150 and holy balls! i can't really say much but the response was so tight. yet the sound was still 5150 huge. one of the best tones i've heard in a while. its like a have SS tightness and response but with blazin 6l6 chunk and nuts. 
the only thing i dont like about it is that it makes the "clean" channel completly not clean where as i could get a very usable clean tone before (yes out of a 5150 mkI)
i'll have to post some clips once i get my recorder working again and get my own cab back. (i hate the way the V30s sound when i record them..)

edit: i gotta give props to the bad monkey though. i've yet to find something that makes your rig sound THAT much better for that price.


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 25, 2006)

DSS3 said:


> The Maxon OD808 has mids so smooth it makes my head asplode.



Asplode? That must hurt.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 25, 2006)

For tubescreamer tone id suggest a TS10. Ugly as fuck, but handwired, original specs, and sounds awesome. Mine was beat to shit so i rackmounted it. I have since bought another beat-to-shit one. Wicked good and they go for near-as-dammit free if they are broken. Bit of electronic wizardry and hey, there you go...real tubescreamer tone!


----------



## Leon (Oct 25, 2006)

i gave the Bad Monkey vs Maxon another go, this time at some higher volumes, and tried to test the responsiveness of the different knobs.

Maxon's 'Overdrive' vs BM's 'Gain':
i think the Maxon definitely wins out here. as the Gain knob goes up, the sound gets a bit harsh, and the tone really changes. with the Overdrive, it's just a smooth transition to a little overdrive to a lot of overdrive.

Maxon's 'Tone' vs BM's 'High' and 'Low':
the Bad Monkey is cool in that it has separate EQ controls, so if you want to cut high end with a boost, it works nicely. yet, the Tone knob was still very responsive, and seemed to sweep a greater range than the Bad Monkey (to my ears, anyways).

Maxon's 'Balance' vs BM's 'Level':
these didn't really change the tone any, just the volume of the boost.

Conclusion?
i have to give the Bad Monkey props for doing a lot for being such a cheap pedal, but as i suspected, you get what you pay for . the Maxon is definitely the better of the two. i'll probably have both in the chain infront of my Sovtek, since it's only a one channel amp. so, having the DS-1, the OD808, and the BM will give me four 'channels', which should prove to be fun


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Oct 26, 2006)

I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on a Behringer TO800. They cost $20 and I really couldn't hear the difference between it and a TS808. At $20 you can buy 7 of them for the price of one Maxon. I've never tried the Maxon though, how different is it from an Ibanez?


----------



## DSS3 (Oct 27, 2006)

LordOVchaoS said:


> I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on a Behringer TO800. They cost $20 and I really couldn't hear the difference between it and a TS808. At $20 you can buy 7 of them for the price of one Maxon. I've never tried the Maxon though, how different is it from an Ibanez?


 

It's a Behringer - should be 'nuff said.






 Just kidding, a couple dudes on the Sneap forum love 'em, but they're definitely not road worthy. Plastic cases FTLoss.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Oct 28, 2006)

DSS3 said:


> It's a Behringer - should be 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've had 2 plastic Danelectros that have survived the road and the abuse I give them at home for quite some time. One of them is 6 years old and the other is 4. Not a single problem yet. Plastic cases shouldn't be an issue at unless you plan on jumping up and down on them with combat boots. If the Behringers are indeed unreliable buy 2 for $40, have a backup, and still save $100 over buying a Maxon. 

LordOVchaoS = lover of all things cheap that get the job done.

I always buy the good shit if I can afford it but unfortunately that isn't the situation most of the time. I have to make due with what I can afford.


----------



## DSS3 (Oct 28, 2006)

Same - I'm super picky about bang for buck, but I still refuse to by Behringer if it processes audio.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 28, 2006)

LordOVchaoS said:


> I've had 2 plastic Danelectros that have survived the road and the abuse I give them at home for quite some time. One of them is 6 years old and the other is 4. Not a single problem yet. Plastic cases shouldn't be an issue at unless you plan on jumping up and down on them with combat boots. If the Behringers are indeed unreliable buy 2 for $40, have a backup, and still save $100 over buying a Maxon.
> 
> LordOVchaoS = lover of all things cheap that get the job done.
> 
> I always buy the good shit if I can afford it but unfortunately that isn't the situation most of the time. I have to make due with what I can afford.



You want a cheap one that sounds good *and* is cheap? Try the Ibby TS-7 - they go on eBay for about $25, and they're way better made than the Behringers. They're also really close to the originals (same chip, etc.) - I've got one that's had the mods to make it a TS-808, and it sounds very nice - and it cost me a grand total of $35.  They even sound good stock - surprised the heck out of me...


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Oct 28, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> You want a cheap one that sounds good *and* is cheap? Try the Ibby TS-7 - they go on eBay for about $25, and they're way better made than the Behringers. They're also really close to the originals (same chip, etc.) - I've got one that's had the mods to make it a TS-808, and it sounds very nice - and it cost me a grand total of $35.  They even sound good stock - surprised the heck out of me...



bah... no need right now. I just got my Metal Zone back from Keeley. Haven't tried it yet but I expect good things. 

I am getting an old Crate Stealth for dirt cheap here in a couple of months so I'll need a boost for that and I'll keep the TS-7 in mind. Thanks dude.


----------



## DSS3 (Oct 28, 2006)

Try the TS infront of that Recto, too. I compared a TS and MZ infront of my old Single, and it was a night and day difference. TS > MZ.


----------



## JoryGriffin (Oct 28, 2006)

I just ordered one of these
for a mate of mine... gotta say... for the price they're selling them at I wouldnt mind owning one.

Pretty Nice... And made for low tunings and 7 strings


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Oct 29, 2006)

DSS3 said:


> Try the TS infront of that Recto, too. I compared a TS and MZ infront of my old Single, and it was a night and day difference. TS > MZ.



I've tried a Bad Monkey and a TS-9 in front of it and I really do prefer the Metal Zone. I got to try it out yesterday and Keeley is a man of miracles! He made this pedal into a MONSTER! It actually sounds GOOD just running through the clean channel and I've NEVER liked the distortion from a Metal Zone before now. Turn the distortion down and use it as a boost though and-----------


----------



## Jeff (Oct 30, 2006)

LordOVchaoS said:


> I've tried a Bad Monkey and a TS-9 in front of it and I really do prefer the Metal Zone. I got to try it out yesterday and Keeley is a man of miracles! He made this pedal into a MONSTER! It actually sounds GOOD just running through the clean channel and I've NEVER liked the distortion from a Metal Zone before now. Turn the distortion down and use it as a boost though and-----------



So, I am new to tube amps, the VK is my first. Do you guys run the gain channel at about 7 or 8, and then hit a Bad Monkey (or whatever....TS9, 808, etc) with the gain down but the level up to do the clean boost, and drive it over the edge?


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 30, 2006)

Jeff said:


> So, I am new to tube amps, the VK is my first. Do you guys run the gain channel at about 7 or 8, and then hit a Bad Monkey (or whatever....TS9, 808, etc) with the gain down but the level up to do the clean boost, and drive it over the edge?



That's the premise. Gain on 0, level and tone to taste.

While the Maxon sounds like a good pedal, I think I'm gonna pick up a "Build Your Own Clone" TS808. Mainly because I want to mod it to be a bit cleaner.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Oct 30, 2006)

Jeff said:


> So, I am new to tube amps, the VK is my first. Do you guys run the gain channel at about 7 or 8, and then hit a Bad Monkey (or whatever....TS9, 808, etc) with the gain down but the level up to do the clean boost, and drive it over the edge?



I run my gain channel at quite a bit less than half and the metal zone gain at 0 with the volume all the way up I am a VERY low gain player for my taste in music). The reason I like the Metal Zone is because it has a good parametric EQ instead of a single tone knob. MUCH more versatile. When using an OD to boost I like to turn the drive up a bit too, it seems to make things smoother if you're using a good OD.


----------

